# B13 Suspension Questions



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

What are your opinions on the best overall suspension for my car? I plan to use the car as a weekend track/autocross car.

I currently have front and rear strut tower bars, suspension techniques springs, kyb gr2 struts, and stillen front camber plates, and a suspension techniques front sway bar only. Yes, I know this setup is incomplete.

What I am getting at is where can I improve on this setup? I want a rear swaybar from either progress, suspension techniques, or stillen. I know most people might say that the progress swaybar is better since it adjustable. But I am curious what the difference is, if there is any, between suspension techniques and progress. Also, I plan on switching to kyb agx struts all the way around. Thanks


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

modivational coilovers = kick ass steet ride

rear sways... get what you like, ST sways are cheaper but still good. progress, more expensive but adjustable. do you want to be adjusting the swaybar before and after each weekend? what i am asking is do you intend to tighten up the suspention for race day or would you find the setup you like and stick with it. 

if you do not want to mess with the sway bar setup get a non-adjustable bar. if you want to play with the suspention until you find what you like and then stick with that get the progess. and if you plan on changing the setup get progress.

sorry i can not speak to the quality of any swaybars, but unless anyone knows of a better non-adjustable bar, and you have the money, i do not think you would go wrong with the progess.


----------

